

JQuery Growth Related To WordPress - brandonhall
http://blog.builtwith.com/2011/10/31/jquery-version-and-usage-report/

======
brandonhall
When I see this report about the popularity of jQuery, I have to think a bunch
of it is related to growth of WordPress as well. Without WordPress jQuery
wouldn't be used on nearly that many sites.

